# New dog virus with no current vaccine



## Jaysk (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone know of this virus and whether it's been seen beyond the USA?

New Virus Has Deadly Potential For Dogs « CBS Sacramento


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like it hasn't been seen outside those three states in USA yet. There are some dog owners reading those news and conjecturing about the death of their dogs based on the circovirus, but I think it's premature to draw such conclusions. Even in the cases mentioned on the news, the role of the circovirus still has to be determined. Definitely something to keep an eye on.


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, thanks for sharing this information. I have no idea about this before reading this article.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's not in the UK, it's confined to a few areas in the US, someone I know who's a vet posted about this on FB last night.


----------



## Jaysk (Nov 21, 2013)

I've dug a little deeper and it seems to be fairly geographically isolated so far. Nothing to be overly concerned about (yet) unless you are in one of the few infected areas.


----------

